# 109,000,00 Ants and still counting !



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

According to latest stats, there are over 109,000,00 registered CPV drivers in Victoria. And, that doesn’t include taxis or hire cars. To put that in perspective, for every driver to make $100 ( before expenses) over a twenty four hour period, the revenue pool (pie) needs to be $ ??? ( ask Deekero - my maths is not good) dollars everyday. Multiply that by 365 days to get a figure of what the industry needs to generate every year for a driver to make just $100 per day. Absolutely frightening.

Fortunately, most drivers only do it for a bit of pocket money, whilst others ‘throw their towel in’ after approx 3 months, when they realise Rideshare isn’t feasible as a full time occupation. Which allows the old and decrepit like me who are content with earning less than the minimum wage, the opportunity to work long hours and survive ( living expenses). But to survive full time, comes at a cost which the young will not realise until later in life. And, that cost is their health.

But, to the parasitic rideshare companies working on ‘the economy of scale’, the plight of the driver is immaterial, because regardless of how saturated (excess drivers) the industry becomes,their profit margin only depends on maintaining market share.

So, everybody become religious and pray that the economy doesn’t deteriorate to the point where economic necessity forces all 109,000 drivers to be on the road at the same time.


----------

